# Pseudoharpax Virescen Hatched :-)



## AndyWatt (Jul 29, 2007)

I had two _*Pseudoharpax Virescen*_ Gambian ootheca's hatch, the first hatched last night with 10 nymphs emerging and the second hatched today and produced 14 nymphs.

To celebrate new hatchlings I decided to let one of them have a drink 

Nymph enjoying his first bud 







Cheers

Andy


----------



## chris hill (Jul 29, 2007)

lol congrats...lovely lil mantids


----------



## joossa (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, very defined for being just hatchlings. Congrats!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2007)

did it really drink?


----------



## AndyWatt (Jul 29, 2007)

No, it didn't drink, the bottle hadn't been opened.

Andy


----------



## RodG (Jul 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats m8  , i should hav some of these hatch soon, i've got 3 big ooths and a 3mm one :lol: (i expect 2-3 nymphs out of it  ), good luck with the nymphs  ,

oh, come to think of it, i need to remate my female :roll:


----------



## Asa (Jul 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad to know they hatched out alright Andy. 10-15 nymphs per ooth is normal hatching rate. Larger ooth size sometimes yield as many as 25 nymphs but that is rare.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 1, 2007)

> I had two _*Pseudoharpax Virescen*_ Gambian ootheca's hatch, the first hatched last night with 10 nymphs emerging and the second hatched today and produced 14 nymphs. To celebrate new hatchlings I decided to let one of them have a drink
> 
> Nymph enjoying his first bud
> 
> ...


That would be something to see, a drunk mantis.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2007)

It reminds me that Jackie Chan has one of his drunken Mantis Kung Fu in one of his 70s movie 8)


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

Those were the days.


----------

